# Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung



## balduin2 (30. März 2019)

*Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Hallo,

ich bin ja nun schon jahrelang Abonennt bei PCGH und habe bisher alle Heftänderungen ohne Klagen mitgetragen. Aber das nun die Heftzustellung (05/2019) ohne Schutzhülle erfolgt ist eine Frechtheit. Der Adressaufkleber ist einfach direkt auf das Heft geklebt worden (lässt sich immerhin leidlich gut ablösen) und es existiert weder ein Pappumschlag noch die altbekannte Plastikschutzhülle. Das Heft hat dadurch nun einige Eselsohren auf ein paar Seiten sowie eine scharf geknickte Aussenseite - unzumutbar.  

Bitte überdenkt euren Sparzwang und erhöht wenn nötig die Abogebühren, aber ein unbeschädigtes Heft bei Zustellung ist Pflicht. Wenn ich in Zukunft weiter ein zerknittertes und beschädigtes Heft aus dem Briefkasten holen muss, denke ich über eine Abostornierung nach.


----------



## corcoran2 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner 100% ig an. Bei mir das Gleiche. Geht gar nicht. Bitte wieder mit Hülle oä.


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Hast du die Mail nicht bekommen? Da steht drinnen sie wollen den Verpackungsmüll reduzieren, hört sich für mich ziemlich unglaubwürdig an, dann hätte man einfach einen Papier Umschlag wählen können, ist einfach eine Sparmaßnahme unter dem Deckmantel des Umweltschutzes, so wie so oft zurzeit . Naja, was solls, mein Heft ist einwandfrei angekommen, solange das der Fall ist beschwere ich mich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Ist sicher auch eine Frage, wie viel Mühe sicher der Zusteller beim einwerfen macht und wie groß der Briefkasten ist.


----------



## balduin2 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Hast du die Mail nicht bekommen? Da steht drinnen  sie wollen den Verpackungsmüll reduzieren, hört sich für mich ziemlich  unglaubwürdig an, dann hätte man einfach einen Papier Umschlag wählen  können, ist einfach eine Sparmaßnahme unter dem Deckmantel des  Umweltschutzes, so wie so oft zurzeit . Naja, was solls, mein Heft ist einwandfrei angekommen, solange das der Fall ist beschwere ich mich nicht.


Die Mail habe ich bekommen, aber nicht so wirklich für voll genommen weil die Auswirkungen direkt auf die Plastikfolie bezogen - dass da gar keine Umverpackung mehr drum ist kommt nur sekundär durch. Mal davon ab, ob das angekündigt war: Es ist ja nicht so dass der Kunde gefragt wurde, ob er das so will. 
Ich kenne andere hochqualitative "Nischen"zeitschriften die doppelt so  umfangreich sind, dickeres Papier verwenden und es trotzdem für 8,50 €  hinbekommen das ganze in einen Pappumschlag zu stecken - das ist einfach  eine Frage des Wollens: Entweder den Kunden die Mehrkosten zumuten zu  wollen, oder Kosten sparen zu wollen weil bei der Qualität gespart  werden muss. Ich weiß dass es in der Printbranche ruppig zugeht, aber wenn die Qualität leiden muss damit der Preis stimmt ziehe ich als Kunde persönlich eine rote Linie - Beschädigungen toleriere ich nicht. Wenn Ersatz geschickt werden muss hat weder PCGH noch die Umwelt etwas davon.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist sicher auch eine Frage, wie viel Mühe sicher der Zusteller beim einwerfen macht und wie groß der Briefkasten ist.


Faktor 1 kann ich nicht beeinflussen und Faktor 2 ist bisher noch nie als Problem aufgetaucht - eine Zeitung ist da deutlich resistenter als ein dünnes Magazin und ein Katalog hat deutlich mehr Masse und eine günstigere Form damit nichts passiert. Dazu kommt noch das dünne Papier, welches gerade jetzt als deutlicher Nachteil auftaucht wenn man ohne Umverpackung versendet - vorher war das nur eine Frage der Haptik. Die Print-PCGH als Gebrauchsobjekt ist nunmal nicht besonders Widerstandsfähig.


----------



## corcoran2 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Ich habe keine Mail bekommen.......


----------



## Conyx (30. März 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Den Willen zur Reduzierung des Plastikmülls sehe ich grundsätzlich positiv.

  Dennoch hätte ich lieber eine Versandtasche, idealerweise aus recyceltem Papier.
  Falls es notwendig sein sollte wäre ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen (bei den Stückzahlen sollte sich dies im Rahmen halten).


----------



## Rob_Paulsen (2. April 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Ich stimme Conyx in den Punkten voll zu, dass eine Reduzierung von Plastikmüll positiv ist, und sehe es aber genau so, dass eine Versandtasche aus recyceltem Papier die Alternative hätte sein müssen. Ich war regelrecht überrascht, meine Zeitschrift komplett ohne einen Schutz zu bekommen. Ich würde mich mal als Abonnenten erster Stunde bezeichnen, aber so etwas habe ich wirklich noch nicht erlebt. Meine Zeitschrift kam natürlich gleich bei der ersten Lieferung beschädigt an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (2. April 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Schließe mich Conyx an, grundsätzlich lobenswert, aber meine Zeitschrift kam mit vielen kleinen Eselsohren an und den Adressaufkleber bekomme ich garnicht ab ohne was zu beschädigen, zahle liebe etwas mehr für einen Papierumschlag


----------



## gfpmatrix (2. April 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Ich würde mal sagen die Community ist sich einig: Plastikfolie muss nicht sein, aber so ganz ohne Umverpackung verschicken ist wiederum ebenfalls nicht sinnvoll, da es einfach zu viele Faktoren gibt, die ein beschädigtes Exemplar zur Folge haben können. Auch wenn unter Umständen nur ein Bruchteil der Abonnenten die Möglichkeit einer Reklamation wahrnehmen werden, kann es nicht im Sinne aller Beteiligten sein, dass am Ende schließlich vermehrt Ersatz rausgeschickt werden muss. Die eventuelle Kostenersparnis sinkt somit ggf. auf ein Minimum.


----------



## Rob_Paulsen (2. April 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

...und wie soll das denn erst im Herbst enden?


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört. Habe ein anderen Zeitschriftenabo und die wird auch immer in einer Umschlag oder Folie geliefert.


----------



## nonamez78 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Bei mir läuft das ohne Folie absolut problemlos, wie auch schon seit Jahren z.B. bei der c't oder "mac & I" (habe ich auch beide im Abo).
Es gibt sogar einen riesen Vorteil ohne die (blöde) Folie: die Kundennummer steht noch auf der Zeitung, wenn man sie denn irgendwann mal braucht (das hatte ich die Wochen gerade, um mich für eine Sonderheft Bestellung einloggen zu können ).


----------



## aamadeuss (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

das gleiche hier, mein Heft war beschädigt.
Ich wollte eh schon länger das Abo kündigen, glaub das is jetzt der richtige Anlass.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. August 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Da muss ich mich einreihen, meine Hefte kommen seit dem Wegfall der Folie mal mehr, mal weniger Lädiert hier an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (3. August 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Bei uns wird keine Zeitschrift mehr in irgendeiner Umverpackung geliefert.  Guckt dass eure Briefkästen groß genügenden Schlitz haben, damit die Zeitschrift ohne Blessuren zu nehmen da reinflutscht. Weil meistens liegts nämlich daran.


----------



## big-maec (10. August 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Hallo,
bis jetzt kamen meine Zeitschriften ohne Hülle immer ganz passabel an. Die Beilagen waren Glaube ich auch immer mit dabei. Wenn was Fehlt merkt man es meist eh nicht.  Aber die Aktuelle Zeitschrift wurde doch ein bischen halbherzig beklebt.  Habe ich eigentlich eine "Garantie" auf dem Heft oder spricht man hier von "Mängelgewährleistung §§ 434, 435 BGB" ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*



kmf schrieb:


> Bei uns wird keine Zeitschrift mehr in irgendeiner Umverpackung geliefert.  Guckt dass eure Briefkästen groß genügenden Schlitz haben, damit die Zeitschrift ohne Blessuren zu nehmen da reinflutscht. Weil meistens liegts nämlich daran.



Heise versendet seit >10 Jahren die Zeitungen ohne irgendwelche Hüllen und die kommen, sogar mit kompletten Werbebeilagen, problemlos an. Dass bei Regen die Post nass wird, ist normal und halt auch nicht zu vermeiden.
Beschweren sich die Leute dann auch bei den Unternehmen, die ihnen die Post zusenden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2019)

*AW: Keinerlei Schutzhülle mehr bei Postzustellung*

Wenn der Umschlagvnass ist, sicherlich nicht, wenn der Inhalt aber beschädigt ist, definitiv.


----------



## PeaceTank (6. Januar 2021)

Moin moin, leider sind bei mir auch diverse Hefte beschädigt im Briefkasten angekommen.
Meinem festen und sehr NETTEN Postzusteller habe ich auch um Vorsicht gebeten und der gibt sich auch Mühe, nur seine Vertretungen sind doch etwas überfordert!!!!!

Meine Bitte : auf eine umweltfreundliche Verpackung aufzurüsten und dann die Preise anpassen.

Lieber ein unbeschädigtes Heft und 10 Cent mehr bezahlen, als sich andauernd  über gerissene Seiten zu ärgern....

Danke !!!


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2021)

Wirf einen Blick auf die Daten der letzten Beiträge, das Thema interessiert wohl schon länger niemanden mehr.


----------



## PeaceTank (6. Januar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wirf einen Blick auf die Daten der letzten Beiträge, das Thema interessiert wohl schon länger niemanden mehr.


Doch......   Mich.......


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2021)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> Doch......   Mich.......


Schon klar, den Vorpostern war es ja auch ein Dorn im Auge. Wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, wie die Chancen stehen mit deinem Anliegen Gehör zu finden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2021)

Interessiert mich durchaus auch noch.
Die Konsequenz wird jetzt wohl sein, Abokündigung zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.


----------

